# batt ?



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I just flashed apex.. my question is i know your supposed to calibrate battery when on new rom. I know supposed to charge all way up, calibrate using app or wipe batt stats. Then discharge all way and recharge without interruption. I charged all way then emptied it out fully, but i cant afford to leave phone on charger for hours to recharge completly without interruption. Can someone please explain why this is a must, and if i cant do last step is it even worth doing others or does it still help?


----------



## ShortnStubby (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's what I do, charge to full when ever, then kill it just before bed then plug it in to fully charge then your done. I know that doesn't answer your main question,,,


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=11803458&postcount=10

dont know if it works. plz report back if it does


----------



## Gasai Yuno (Jul 25, 2011)

You don't need to calibrate the battery when using a phone with a locked bootloader.

It's mainly required when changing kernels.


----------

